
Tell HN: Help  I'm scared to released my new project - throwawayBLERF
I&#x27;ve got a new project to release soon.<p>I&#x27;m scared to release it.  What if something goes wrong?  What if its broken? What if there is a security issue?  What if no-one cares or uses it?<p>I think I&#x27;m procrastinating to release it because of my launch fears.
======
git-pull
I have sites live that aren't even complete. Better than giving people a
waiting list.

> What if something goes wrong? What if its broken? What if there is a
> security issue?

Then, you'll fix it. They found bugs you wouldn't have noticed unless you put
it out there.

It doesn't necessarily mean you'll lose users. Microsoft and Google have tons
of security advisories. They patch, and go on building and marketing.

> What if no-one cares or uses it?

If you don't release, you risk a perilous prospect of being the product and
service that's "stealth" and never ships. People are sick of those who always
play it close to the vest, spin tall tales filled with marketing buzzwords,
are the next big thing, but have nothing to show for it.

By you being able to show your project, and incorporate feedback on it, you
demonstrate that you can execute things and be part of the club of people who
ship, not just talk.

There's a psychological hump everyone needs to get over. It's about self-
esteem and failing. You're worth publicizing your own creation and getting
feedback, and still getting people to check back to see how you innovate and
improve upon your feedback.

------
steanne
"What if something goes wrong? What if its broken? What if there is a security
issue?"

these are genuine concerns and you should do everything you can to minimize
them.

"What if no-one cares or uses it?"

this, not so much. did you have fun making it? did you learn something making
it? will you learn something launching it? if you can financially afford for
it not to be a big hit, and you learned and enjoyed yourself and made
something you're proud of, it's not a loss.

------
brudgers
The big one is whether or not people will care. Technical bugs are easy.
Rejection and criticism are much harder. I've come to think that the pop
wisdom of "product releases" seems to be a way people often cope with this
fear...I've behaved similarly myself. Currently, my favored article is
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-process/)

Getting out and talking to a few people early lowers the amplitude of
potential rejection and indifference because there is less psychological
investment in a project or idea at an early stage. It also provides a means
for empirical evidence about what people actually care about and use...and
that's better than imagining because imagining often just becomes wishing.

Ship something. Good luck.

------
andreasgonewild
You can't have it both ways, either no-one cares or someone will find an issue
or ten. But that's just a consequence of code(?) seeing wider use, the only
way around that is to not share the code at all. Which unfortunately means
stagnation and wasted life in the long run. I know you're not the only one
who's torn between the urge to share and the issues involved. But then I
remind myself that I mostly regret things I didn't do and get on with it.
Speaking of: [https://github.com/andreas-gone-
wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis).

------
hakikosan
fuck it ship it

